# Craftsman lt1000 - won't run



## Hondarider94 (Jul 23, 2017)

It's the 19.2. Started awhile back and it would run for 20 minutes then die. You could start it sometimes and it would run rough for a minute then die. But now you start it and itll run for a minute then it dies. New spark plugs, air filter is clean. Has oil in it.. lost.. any ideas??


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"Has oil in it.."
To me that doesn't sound good,some one w/more knowledge to answer.
Have you change fuel filter also check see gas cap etc.vent open.


----------



## Hondarider94 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thomas said:


> "Has oil in it.."
> To me that doesn't sound good,some one w/more knowledge to answer.
> Have you change fuel filter also check see gas cap etc.vent open.


It has oil between the correct lines?


----------



## Bushpig (Jul 17, 2017)

for a quick test. See if you can get it to run with starting fluid. Don't do this for a long time, but 20-30 seconds. If it does run, you have a fuel delivery problem. Start with changing fuel, air filter, carb cleaning.


----------



## Firemanbuck (Jul 20, 2017)

Sounds like the carb needs a rebuild. Are you using non-ethanol gas or gas treated with a stabilizer?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the fuel solenoid.....bad wire,or ground will cause it to shut off the fuel.
Some thing I just ran across:
Craftsman has had trouble with the ignition switches losing contact,when hot,or when the blades are engaged/disengaged.
To check it run a jumper wire,with a toggle switch,from the battery +,to the main fuse,so it bypasses the ignition switch.
Once it's started,flip the toggle switch on,and see if it stays running.
If it does,replace the ignition switch.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Post the Sears 917.xxxxxx number from under the seat so we can see what engine/electrical system you have.

From that, we can tell things such as WHAT ENGINE, does the engine have a fuel pump, do the electrics have relays or such that could be problematic etc.

I have no idea what "the 19.2" is supposed to mean and I have over 1000 Craftsman tractors and 200+ schematics in my home made data base.


----------



## Walter Rae (Sep 1, 2017)

I have a T1000, model 247.203704. I need to change a broken belt which is the drive belt so I can go forward and backward. I believe the p/n is 95405040. If correct, please verify so I can order it.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

searspartsdirect.com shows a different number-954-04249A

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/mod...odelSearch&q=247.203704&searchTerm=247.203704

Isn't there a sticker on the machine with belt & blade etc. numbers?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/mod...odelSearch&q=247.203704&searchTerm=247.203704


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It shows 2 belts for the drive system.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I missed the small one which has the part# mentioned by the OP.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes sir dont they call that a variable drive?


----------

